# Tribal netters found guilty!!!



## Kevin Lee (Dec 16, 2005)

The trial of the illegal tribal netters that got caught on Little Bay de Noc has ended. Kevin, Andy, and Johnny Schwartz were found guilty on about 80 counts. All told they have to pay $30,000.00 in fines and restitution, had four snowmobiles taken from them, and the judge issued a *lifetime* ban on tribal subsistence fishing.


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2003)

Great News!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

that is good. whats going to happen to the non indians that were involved in the ring. last i heard they were not charged yet. You hear anything up there Kevin?


----------



## Kevin Lee (Dec 16, 2005)

upmounty said:


> that is good. whats going to happen to the non indians that were involved in the ring. last i heard they were not charged yet. You hear anything up there Kevin?


I have been told by those "in the loop" that this is *not the end* as far as prosecuting *all those involved. *I don't like to comment too much about some of the stuff I hear from friends in the DNRE because I don't want to get them in trouble for telling me stuff. But I do know prosecutors are still working on this. I'll leave it at that...


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

Whats the story on this? Links please..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

http://www.dailypress.net/page/content.detail/id/520650.html?nav=5003


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Thats GREAT news!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm surprised they were busted. That tribe has hardly any regulations towards fishing and hunting.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

OORAH !!!! For all the LAW personage who brought justice to those deserving. Thanks for your fine work.....


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Great to hear!


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

The fines were $13,175 the would make it to be $4391 for each member. That is just a drop in the bucket compared to the revenue lost to the motel and restaurants in that area plus how long will it take for the Little Bay de Noc to recover. How long do you think this was going on before they got caught.


http://www.sooeveningnews.com/homep...-guilty-verdicts-in-fishing-case?popular=true

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/on_wluc/content.aspx?id=110744


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad it happened...i'm expected to adhere to the laws as well


----------



## Kevin Lee (Dec 16, 2005)

The $13,000.00 is just the fines. According to a friend of mine in the DNR, the restitution is close to another $15,000.00 . Why the papers did not print that, no idea. None the less, I'm trying to confirm the restitution figure.


----------



## Kevin Lee (Dec 16, 2005)

tjays said:


> The fines were $13,175 the would make it to be $4391 for each member. That is just a drop in the bucket compared to the revenue lost to the motel and restaurants in that area plus how long will it take for the Little Bay de Noc to recover. How long do you think this was going on before they got caught.
> 
> 
> http://www.sooeveningnews.com/homep...-guilty-verdicts-in-fishing-case?popular=true
> ...


This is what my friend in the DNR e-mailed me when I asked about the figure given in the paper...
____________________________________________________________

Kevin,
I called Shannon on this to confirm. The judge didn't mention the restitution in her sentence, that's why it wasn't mentioned in the paper. I was assured the restitution was assessed. That's all I know. Will keep you posted.


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

Indians named Shwartz. Must be ancestors of Chief Running Shwartz.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

loony pier said:


> Indians named Shwartz. Must be ancestors of Chief Running Shwartz.


Sorry but i'm Tribal and my last name is St.Andrew...what does the name have to do with anything?


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

St. Andrew French extraction Shwartz?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess these guys are petitioning the board to get their sentences reduce and their fishing and hunting rights back. 

It seems under tribal law the judges sentence isn't always final. The tribal board can over rule the judges decision. 

Any tribal friends out there need to contact their representatives and make sure their sentences stick. These guys should not get away with what they did. They stole from all of us, not just from the tribe.


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

One of there daughter's got a license and there right back fishing. They put out 1000 ft. nets under the ice. They use a piece of metal under the ice and a magnet on top to pull a rope from holr to hole. Threre's not much you can do to stop them.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

There should be no special rules. Go ahead and rip me for saying it but it's just my opinion.


----------



## makwa37 (Dec 19, 2010)

ausable riverboat said:


> One of there daughter's got a license and there right back fishing. They put out 1000 ft. nets under the ice. They use a piece of metal under the ice and a magnet on top to pull a rope from holr to hole. Threre's not much you can do to stop them.


 what a magnet eh!! would love to see that!!!


----------

